# Took the NR test today, can I get my results back today?



## JamesBlack (Jun 10, 2011)

Took it at 3pm, is it possible to see my results tonight?


----------



## dstevens58 (Jun 10, 2011)

Possible, but not probable.  I thought mine came back pretty fast and I checked often, but finished the test at about 10:30 AM and by 4:30PM the results were on the NREMT site.


----------



## Symbolic (Jun 10, 2011)

JamesBlack said:


> Took it at 3pm, is it possible to see my results tonight?



I took my test around the same time you did and I didn't get the results until the following day at around 6AM. But.. since you took your test on Friday you might actually have to wait until Monday to get your results due to the weekend. Hope I'm wrong though!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 10, 2011)

I took my I/85 test about 1400 on a friday, had to wait till Monday to see results on teh web site


----------



## JamesBlack (Jun 10, 2011)

So, not even a chance to see them Saturday?

Going to be a fun weekend!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 10, 2011)

JamesBlack said:


> So, not even a chance to see them Saturday?
> 
> Going to be a fun weekend!



Nope, NREMT does not post on Saturday or Sunday


----------



## JamesBlack (Jun 10, 2011)

And I would guess the latest they would post on a Friday is around 6pm?


----------



## Symbolic (Jun 11, 2011)

JamesBlack said:


> And I would guess the latest they would post on a Friday is around 6pm?



Yeah, that would be my guess. Fortunately I was let in on a little secret and advised not to take the test on a Friday or before a holiday to avoid the dreaded wait! Hope the time goes by quick for you. Try not to stress too much.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 11, 2011)

JamesBlack said:


> And I would guess the latest they would post on a Friday is around 6pm?



Depends where you are in the country. NREMT is based in Ohio and closes at 6 pm CST if I remember correctly


----------



## JamesBlack (Jun 13, 2011)

What time do you guys think I'll see them today?


----------



## JamesBlack (Jun 13, 2011)

And I passed.  Thanks guys


----------

